# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an interview with Maximus from the OHHC



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 146 features all the latest news, plus an interview with Maximus Bryant of the OHHC. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Check it out. www.bigscarynews.com
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow


----------

